

Programming - shalinshah

Hi I am Shalin Shah and I am a 13 year old kid who just started coding. I started web design 4 months ago and created middleschoolnotes.org and now I am learning Objective-C (http://www.shalinvs.tk/learning-objective-c-day-one) and I built Ideya (ideyaapp.tk). I would like some advice on how I can be a really great programmer. I really enjoy coding and I want to be the best at it so I decided to ask somewhere where everyone is really good. Thanks!
======
orangethirty
_I would like some advice on how I can be a really great programmer._

Start asking questions to those better than you and listen. Always listen.
Write code. Clone repos and learn how something someone else wrote works.
Above all, never stop learning. Stay hungry. Programming is not the
destination, but the vessel to what you want to accomplish. Also, listen to
your parents, take care of your eyesight, and above all, don't listen to those
who call you names because you spend a lot of time in the computer. :)

Good luck.

~~~
shalinshah
Thanks so much for the advice. My school is not so good at technology and I'm
the only one that knows so much about computers. I will never stop listening
to those better than me. Also, I will not give up coding. Thank you for taking
the time to give me feedback. I really appreciate it!

------
jacques_chester
Shalin, this might help give you some perspective:
<http://norvig.com/21-days.html>

The general answer is to read widely, program frequently and cultivate
curiousity.

~~~
shalinshah
Thank you so much for putting your time into this. This is a great way to
learn programming and I will be sure to follow it!

~~~
zbaker1398
Hi! I am also a programmer (14) and would love to talk you and maybe code
together! Email: Zbaker1398@gmail.com

